# the love of my life... shhh dont tell the kids n oh



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

is getting a big boy now!!!

from the night we got him to now









































































(notice the cushion lol)


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous. If it's possible, I think he's getting even cuter as he's getting older:001_tt1:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> He's gorgeous. If it's possible, I think he's getting even cuter as he's getting older:001_tt1:


thanks, im besotted with him. Im even broody for another but Oh is putting his foot down on any more furbabies


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Im so proud of my boy!! he has twice cried at the door to go out!!

Before he would just stand there, and if we didnt notice, he would pee where he was standing..

then... we were out at the park and he was playing with some dogs (including a bedlington  ) and he wasnt pawing their faces..

then... he cocked his leg for the first time!!

hes growing up now isnt he! 

had 1 ickle incident.. he peed in pets at home, and was trying to jump up at everyone, but on a plus, he wasnt weeing while he was jumping! (he still does that to 2 people lol)


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a lovely face  He is just gorgeous.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't blame you, he's definitely super adorable and irresistible!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks, I feel so lucky to have him in my life. he is no bother. Never chewed a thing that wasnt his, and fills my life with joy


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

he is totally gorgeous and I don't blame you at all for being totally besotted, my puppy's almost 6 months old and he's also THE love of my life - I totally understand!!


----------



## teganfaulkner (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish I could grab him through my screen and give him a big cuddle! He is so cute! As a puppy and as a handsome young man!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

aw he is gorgeous, just look at them eyes:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks!!

saw a pic of what we think is one of his siblings.. I was very fortunate


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

He is so cute!
Like a teddy, especially as wee puppy. ha!
Love his big brown eyes.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awwrh! :001_wub:


----------

